# Booty Beer = Ghiardia??



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

My understanding is that Ghiardia always comes from the booty...

If your friend has had it he has better immunity than most, so tell him to take his balls out of his purse and drink up!


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

ghardia is a parasite that you get from contanimated water. if its present in the water than don't be drinking the water but a little alcohol won't hurt so tell him to man up and drink from the booty


----------



## craporadon (Feb 27, 2006)

*Giardia is for East Infections*

Exactly, "Take your balls out of your purse and drink up". The guy probably is'nt worth paddling with if he's such a sissy. 

Only East Infections worry about Giardia. Giardia is totally overrated, I have drank from hundreds of mountain streams and paddled hundreds of rivers and have never gotten Giardia. East Infections buy the campaign by water filter companies that water is bad. What did humans do for the last 1 million years when we were drinking water from streams. I have even seen East Infections filtering water right at the base of a glacier, come on. Giardia is 90% myth.


----------



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

craporadon said:


> Giardia is 90% myth.


Be very careful what you say with the parasite gods listening.


----------



## oopsiflipped (May 9, 2006)

One of the mags, I think paddler, did a bootie beer article recently. They tested a few pairs and didn't find anything too nasty. Probably better off drinkning bootie beers after a snow melt run than doing some of the nasty runs back east.


----------



## Chief Niwot (Oct 13, 2003)

Booty Beers- what a buch of knuckle heads. I can't believe you guys do that. 

The Chief defines booty beer as drinking a beer while looking at a good looking girl's booty. And booty beers are encouraged and thought highly of, not as punishment.


----------



## IceCold (Apr 27, 2007)

Pretty sure I had ghiardia once from a trip to Mexico and I think I had it from a trip on the Taos once too. It was &^%%% ugly. 

Seriously though, he's a good guy to paddle with and one of my best friends, just on a swimming binge lately. He too had ghiardia once so he's nervous. 

What if you had warts on your foot, is that a good excuse? Lastly, can I let him wash it out with h2o first?


----------



## oarbender (Feb 3, 2007)

not 100%, but belive that once you have it, you always have it. it just "acts up" every now and again.
I will refrain from examples , Im sure someone will list them

it also comes from fecal matter, found down stream from grazing sheep, cattle, and beaver. 

my attitude, is "if you can see the source, its fine". that means snow field run-off, or spring.

"seeing" a waterfall dosn't count as the "source"

Rn's, and Docs please chime in....


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

50% of people who get ghiardia do not show sysmptons. some people are more immume to stuff like this.


----------



## Afogel (Feb 16, 2008)

*IRRATIONAL FEAR*

Every time we paddle whitewater we drink at least a little river water - its a simple fact. Some days more than others. Think about your last surf session or big water run....You drink more river water rolling a few times, and swimming for sure, than you will drinking a booty beer. 

Second, like Casper said - I've been drinking out of rivers and stream w/out filters since I was born, literally, and while perhaps I've got some immunity, I've never had any problems beyond the occasional digestive hyper-drive. American's get more and more unwilling to accept even remote risks, every year. We separate ourselves more and more thus from the world around us. 

Drink the beer. Nice try. Lame excuse.


----------



## kayakfreakus (Mar 3, 2006)

I like Chief's version of a booty better than what I am used to


----------



## Kendarflugen (Jan 31, 2006)

If it makes him feel better, I'd allow him to do a booty whiskey shot first to kill the bugs. He still has to do the booty beer.


----------



## Afogel (Feb 16, 2008)

Kendarflugen said:


> If it makes him feel better, I'd allow him to do a booty whiskey shot first to kill the bugs. He still has to do the booty beer.


Awesome.


----------



## msunev (May 26, 2006)

craporadon said:


> I have drank from hundreds of mountain streams and paddled hundreds of rivers and have never gotten Giardia. What did humans do for the last 1 million years when we were drinking water from streams.


1. Take a chance, shit yer pants.

2. What humans did for the last 1 million years (and [some] are still doing today) was dying at age 25 from dysentery, hepatitis, et. al. "Hygene has cured >90% of disease (CDC)."

3. jackass is TV. real friends are cool. swimming sucks. 

4. When I was younger, the tradition was to make the swimmer buy the beer to repay you for chasing down their yardsale. Booty beer sounds like some ****-erotic third gene.


----------



## oopsiflipped (May 9, 2006)

Chief Niwot said:


> Booty Beers- what a buch of knuckle heads. I can't believe you guys do that.


Yeah, but you're an open boater Aric. You guys swim like every 100 yards:twisted: 

Just kidding. Wish I was gonna make it down this summer but gas is spendy and there is plenty of water here.


----------



## Snowhere (Feb 21, 2008)

*90% myth, what a crock of shit!*

I caught it from kayaking on the Snake south of Jackson Hole, WY. To many cattle all over that area, so it easily gets into the water system. Drinking from a stream in the backcountry around Wolfcreek, no problem. It was in the middle of winter and the water had been snow a few hours previous, so nice and safe. 

Like said, everyone is effected differently by the parasite. I just had stomach cramps for a week until I finally broke down and saw a doctor. That was in 93, never had it since. If you kill it off, you should not be carrying it.


----------



## oarbender (Feb 3, 2007)

been away from the desk, and been lmao, and failed to mention, yep booty beers are in order, also, second a shot of whiskey first, ( maybe hot ) just to kill anything, but.....well actually the gut that told me he was suffering from the same affliction was a pus too!


----------



## possumturd (Jul 13, 2006)

*HAIL TO THE CHIEF*

The whole booty beer thing is dumb.

celebrate a nice Booty with a beer.


Lower intestinal parasites are a Gnarly thing. A friend of mine and I spent about a month climbing down in the Andes. Didn't get sick until we went to town and my friend got really bad. He said: till this day when he drinks beer his poop comes out like a big oil slick. :mrgreen:

 EXXON Valdez in the Toilet


----------



## mr. compassionate (Jan 13, 2006)

There nothing like a groover filled to the brim with Giardi-enjoy!


----------



## Leland (Jan 25, 2004)

The threshold for giardia infection is usually around a concentration of 11 parts per million giardia in the water.

If you're diluting your bootie with a 12oz beer, there would basically have to be a fair sized giardia laden turd in your bootie for you to hit that concentration.

I don't know that a rinse is allowed, but you can at least let him dump any obvious shitballs out of his bootie before he drinks. Then he should be safe.


----------



## tallboy (Apr 20, 2006)

*it's called sex panther*



caspermike said:


> 50% of people who get ghiardia do not show sysmptons. some people are more immume to stuff like this.


60% of the time it works, everytime


----------



## Chuckfromgolden (May 15, 2006)

*Back in the day*

Way back when I learned to boat, it was told to me by a very wise man with questionable hygiene practices that it was necessary to drink a beer after a paddling trip. 
It was believed that the carbonation in the beer held mystical powers that would wage war on ghiardia and keep you from getting the stern squirts.
I always looked at this a little sceptically, but beer is good so why argue with it?

I am proud to say that I have been ghiardia free for 6 years.


----------



## Dogger (Jun 17, 2008)

Living in cattle country myself, you would have to be either....A: Very fucking thirsty. Or B: Very fucking stupid to drink any or the creek or river water around here. 

And no, there is no immunity to Giahdia, you either get it or you don't. I have seen numberous people that have had it and I would never want to get it. 

Drinking the water and getting some in your mouth is totally different. 

I have no clue what this booty thing is but if it means that my first run with someone means I have to drink out of their foot booty some river water..... then I would forsee some people getting their asses kicked first or me being the brunt of jokes all night. Drinking river water from any source in US now, is not a good or smart idea. 

And yeah I only have a couple posts under my name but that doesn't mean I don't know anything.


----------



## IceCold (Apr 27, 2007)

When did this booty beer tradition start, anyway? Can anyone provide any trace of the origin, who started it? I started paddling in 98 and fortunately, my learning years with my numerous swims were not followed by booty beers. It wasn't until 2003 or 2004 when I learned of this tradition. 

I heard a rumor it started up in Montana. Montanans are badass.


----------



## kayakfreakus (Mar 3, 2006)

I started paddling in 99 up in FoCo and was brought up with the knowledge of if you swim you get to reward yourself with a fine booty beer. But then again I had been playing rugby for 7 years so drinking out of shoes and worse were already exposed to me.....


----------



## Snowhere (Feb 21, 2008)

It is like Frat shenanigans. If you are party to that group, you do funny things. The rest of us just look on and laugh at the stupid stuff the frat boys would do. I really do not see the harm in booty beer, but I would never make someone drink from their booty. Being selfish, I would much rather have them supply me with a good beer for me to drink!


----------



## smolakian (Jun 4, 2007)

Dogger said:


> I have no clue what this booty thing is but if it means that my first run with someone means I have to drink out of their foot booty some river water..... then I would forsee some people getting their asses kicked first or me being the brunt of jokes all night. Drinking river water from any source in US now, is not a good or smart idea.


You only have to drink if you SWIM and it's BEER not river water. But seriously...I don't know about you guys, but when I'm play boating and getting worked in a hole I sure as hell end up drinking some whether I like it or not. We all do unless you duct tape your mouth closed.



Dogger said:


> Living in cattle country myself, you would have to be either....A: Very fucking thirsty. Or B: Very fucking stupid to drink any or the creek or river water around here.


My grandma had a cattle farm growing up and I spent about %50 of my childhood there running around the fields and woods with my cousins. I was a kid and nobody ever told me about giardia. We drank form the streams constantly. Mind you, these aren't rocky mountain streams but Western PA streams flowing through fields of cow shit. Nothing ever happened. I'm pretty damn sure I didn't just get _lucky_ for 10 years straight...So, I must either be immune or I developed a tolerance like a third world child.


----------



## Homerslides (May 5, 2007)

*You DON'T want it!*

Ghiardia infection is an UGLY illness! And the antibiotic treatment is almost as painful. You DO NOT want Ghiardia!!

I was infected at Oh-Be-Joyful, back in '91, from doing dishes in the Slate river. Didn't even drink the water, I just didn't dry the plate well enough before eating off of it. It did not leave me with just a minor case of the shits! I was laid up with serious fatigue, sweats, fever, MAJOR noxious gas and explosive fluid discharge! Took over a month to fully kick it, WITH the aid of seriously strong antibiotics, and I was in the best shape of my life at the time.

Fortunately, you do build up an immunity to Ghiardia once exposed. I haven't had an issue since, and I've had some big gulp sized drinks of VERY questionable Front Range sludge.

As with anything... don't tempt it, unless you are ready to deal with the painful repercussions!


----------



## TakemetotheRiver (Oct 4, 2007)

There is something to be said for immunity. I also grew up drinking out of streams with the idea implanted by my dad that as long as the water was flowing briskly, it was safe. Then I took a friend backpacking a few years ago; we drank from the same streams; he came down with a nasty case of Giardia and I was fine.


----------



## craporadon (Feb 27, 2006)

*Be Glorious Drink Up*



IceCold said:


> When did this booty beer tradition start, anyway? Can anyone provide any trace of the origin, who started it? I started paddling in 98 and fortunately, my learning years with my numerous swims were not followed by booty beers. It wasn't until 2003 or 2004 when I learned of this tradition.
> 
> I heard a rumor it started up in Montana. Montanans are badass.


I started from the very first day I went boating in 1993 in Utah, the old timers said a booty was mandatory and something we should be stoked to do to clear our debt with the river god. Every time I have swam since I have drank a booty, as has everyone with me. That included 10 years boating in Montana. It is a glorious thing to drink a booty and you should be very proud to be able to honor the river gods and clear your debt. In Montana we would sometime drink a booty with a pickled cow ball in it at the start of the paddling season just for good luck. 

I just don't know how anyone could NOT drink a booty. It is very dangerous to dance with the river gods while you have a booty debt.


----------



## IceCold (Apr 27, 2007)

The question is, do you believe? If you believe in a higher power, drink the booty. If not, what sufferances you may endure may be worse than ghiardia. IMO, Booty Beers bring good luck.


----------



## bajabum (Dec 19, 2005)

wow, some people really take this personnaly. Guardia is definitly not a myth, its found in most rivers and stream in the west, and yes you can get it from a booty if there is river water that contains the guardia cyst in the booty. If you have ever had it, its not fun.


----------



## Granpa (Feb 4, 2006)

I would say the booty beer is originally a southern thing which is where most good things about boating have come from. 

Drink you booty and shut the fuck up! Its good for you!


----------



## possumturd (Jul 13, 2006)

*how to get the sh!ts*


 *drinking from a shoe that you have been tromping around in the mud with is probably not that good of an idea. I got the affliction from drinking snow melt above tree line on a hut trip. It's the only time I have ever felt like I was going to die.
*

*From the CDC: 
*

*How do you get giardiasis and how is it spread? *

The _Giardia _ parasite lives in the intestine of infected humans or animals. Millions of germs can be released in a bowel movement from an infected human or animal. _Giardia_ is found in soil, food, water, or surfaces that have been contaminated with the feces from infected humans or animals. You *can * become infected after accidentally swallowing the parasite; you *cannot* become infected through contact with blood. _Giardia_ can be spread by:

[*]Accidentally putting something into your mouth or swallowing something that has come into contact with feces of a person or animal infected with _Giardia_.
[*]Swallowing recreational water contaminated with _Giardia_. Recreational water includes water in swimming pools, hot tubs, jacuzzis, fountains, lakes, rivers, springs, ponds, or streams that can be contaminated with sewage or feces from humans or animals.
[*]Eating uncooked food contaminated with _Giardia_.
[*]Accidentally swallowing _Giardia_ picked up from surfaces (such as bathroom fixtures, changing tables, diaper pails, or toys) contaminated with feces from an infected person.And PT will add this one. A nasty rubber, stinky booty that has been tromping around on the bank where a big ass bear took a sh!t.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 25, 2005)

Found a cure.... stop swimming


----------



## Granpa (Feb 4, 2006)

Nerds Nerds Nerds Nerds Nerds!


----------



## Snowhere (Feb 21, 2008)

Granpa said:


> Nerds Nerds Nerds Nerds Nerds!


Go back to the hospice Grandpa!


----------



## Fish Finder (Apr 8, 2008)

My favorite after work drink is the post dog park uranium water gulp just before my III+ booty shot (C.P.). I've been drinking dog, cow, and sasquatch crap for a bit and if you know Durango boaters......


----------



## upshitscreek (Oct 21, 2007)

possumturd said:


> *. It's the only time I have ever felt like I was going to die.
> *


Yeah, that kind of sums it up. I tried to tough it out. A real mistake. I was out of action for about a month...building up to it and then recovering. Lost 11 pounds in 10 days at the worst of it.

I still don't know how I got it. 

It was one of those things that reminds you how lucky you are to live in a country where getting flagyll and cipro is nothing. And a really sad, brutal reminder that millions out there have to suffer it endlessly for months and perhap die from it in the end for the lack of money to get the pills. [/lecture]


----------



## IceCold (Apr 27, 2007)

Done.


----------



## CUBuffskier (Jul 7, 2005)

done


----------



## craporadon (Feb 27, 2006)

*Wedding Bootie*
















We even drink wedding booties in Montana, cause that's the ultimate swim.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

We even drink wedding booties in Montana, cause that's the ultimate swim.[/quote]

Now that is hardcore. ill stick to the cold bottle


----------



## Dogger (Jun 17, 2008)

Me too brother. 

Anyone that would drink river water on purpose these days, hasn't had the ultimate case of the shits. And yes now I know that you guys are drinking beer out of, I assume river washed booties. No thanks. And I would still try to beat you down or take my all night razzing before I shit myself to death. Getting beat to death by my buddies sounds way better than shitting myself to death. Just a preference. 

Someone said something up above that really hit home. When I was in High School here in Montana, I had a friend that moved to Spokane, WA. We went up to visit him during our senior year. When we were up there at a kegger we convinced these poor Washantonians that in Montana we drink a beer with a couple pinches of Copenhagen in it. They took it, hook line and sinker. It was the new fad in that town for some time afterwards. So the bootie thing could have been some *** from Florida that started it. Who knows but it sounds like a shitty proposition to me. Just my way to long 2 cents.


----------



## CGM (Jun 18, 2004)

Dogger said:


> Drinking the water and getting some in your mouth is totally different.


Hmmm,...I got Ghiardia in India.....in the shower. No shit. I literally got some water on my lips (certainly didn't drink it and to be honest, I don't think I even got any on my tongue) and I was crapping and puking my brains out for a week. I thought I was going to die....

Moral of the story:
You'll get far more water in your system during your swim than from your booty beer. And from my personal experience, if there's enough of the foul little beast in the water, it doesn't really matter how much water you take in...So sack up and drink the f'in booty. Bad things happen to those that don't drink the booty.


----------



## yourrealdad (May 25, 2004)

I think I have already posted this once but the worst part about getting Girhadia is going to the testing center and telling them you think you have it. The hot nurses then look at you funny cause they know you have been shitting your brains out for weeks. they then give you the stuff to take a sample with. You end up shitting into your own hand and then scooping it into a tiny jar that you have to hold with shit in your hand next to your face so it doesn't tip over. Then you have to go back and see the hot nurses and they ask whats in the bag. You reply "My fecal matter" . They don't ask you out on a date after that.

P.S. Slow moving or non moving water is the best to not get the G because it is heavy and sinks into the silt. Running water stirs it up and it floats along in the current.


----------



## shady (Jun 7, 2006)

Drink UP! I drank from the boot last night before getting back in the river! I had a debt to pay! We all have are different ways of paying the dedt I feel I have payed mine. For Now!


----------



## possumturd (Jul 13, 2006)

*booty*

What a bunch of whimp's. Let me stuff my jock strap down your booty before you fill it up. Then you will a be a real man.


----------



## floatingk (Aug 5, 2008)

So stoked about finding this booty beer thread! Ive been enforcing the rule for almost a decade now, and I use "enforce" loosely, as no one denies beer after a monster swim. I know when I started yaking that booty was 50% foot 50% mouth. Stronger cocktails go great in there too for the giardia wussies.


----------



## Rschap (Apr 29, 2009)

The first time I heard the term “booty beer” I figured it was beer you found on the river, man was I disappointed.


----------



## routter (Mar 10, 2004)

I cannot believe there are people out there calling themselves kayakers who oppose the booty.

I will never kayak with any of you.


----------



## iliketohike (Nov 29, 2006)

If you don't drink your booty you will insight the wrathe of the river gods and be beat down relentlessly untill you drink your booty. Drink the booty. 

As far a beaver fever, the only beaver fever I ever got after drinking my booty was a fixation with the laddies. I consume more river water getting splashed in the face. I mean, c'mon, beaver fever from your booty. Pussy.


----------



## floatingk (Aug 5, 2008)

iliketohike said:


> the only beaver fever I ever got after drinking my booty was a fixation with the laddies.


I hope you mean "ladies", bc itd be an interesting fetish for beaver dudes. 

btw... a fellow guide just got himself a booty beer on the taos box. Love it!!

In response to Rschap: find The Bobber and ask him about the beer truck that spilled in the Gallatin.... Ive never seen an R2 float so low loaded with beer.


----------



## jenneral (Aug 28, 2006)

Sad as it is, while you are all out boating ( please do so for me), I am in vet school studying _Giardia_ for a case in sheep.. Baaaaaaaaa.... Not fair. We treat with a drug called Fenbendazole, and I personally use to take a shot of whiskey when I got off the river just to make sure everything was dead , swim or no swim. I think I've drank more booty beers than reasonable, and I still haven't come up with giardia??? Something to be said for the whiskey... And after my last booty beer with essence of Pagel's sock in it... I should probably be died by now. I believe I have built up immunity by now. Will I stop drinking booty beers... Probably not, it does shut everyone up to just get it over with. However, the quicker you get ontop of it when you have it, the less damage to your intestines and all else involved. Prevention ?? maybe grapefruit seed extract after big water ingestion, whiskey and I'm sure summer sausage couldn't hurt.


----------



## michaelprough (Apr 19, 2008)

Ahhhh. Don't be a pussy, I say. Drink the @#$%'ing booty beer and get with the program. Otherwise, what's the point of having an offbeat- river rat culture? Cowboy up!


----------

